# "Aw snap" error on Wheaton article



## Staffan (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello,

I am unable to read the article at http://www.enworld.org/forum/content.php?2497-Wheaton-s-Game-Putting-Together-The-Clues! . When I try, Chrome starts rendering the page and then immediately throws up an "Aw snap, something went wrong" error message. I do not get the same error on other pages, and reloading the page doesn't help, so it's probably something embedded in the page that makes Chrome barf.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 1, 2015)

Just that browser?  It works fine for me on Firefox and IE.  There's nothing special embedded in it - just some text and a couple of photos.


----------



## Staffan (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, I haven't tried in FF, but it appears to work fine in IE. In Chrome, I get the same error whether I'm logged in or out (incognito mode), and using both the Legacy and Reborn themes. I tried turning all extensions off, same thing. Tried Chrome on another computer, same thing.


----------



## Thakazum (Apr 1, 2015)

It's not just Staffan. I'm getting it too. Chrome in Linux.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 1, 2015)

Totally beyond my capability to diagnose, I'm afraid, guys.  There is no difference between that article and the others.  I don't even know where or how to begin fixing it!


----------



## Thakazum (Apr 2, 2015)

Also, I noticed in Firefox, that the link to "announces the return of Blue Rose" is broken. So there might be some HTML funkiness going on in the post (or it's not related).

EDIT: The link in question contains some regular text in the href instead of a URL.


----------



## Eminence_Grise (Apr 2, 2015)

I have the same issue with Chrone. It does work on Internet Explorer.


----------



## SkidAce (Apr 2, 2015)

I also have the same issue.


----------



## Riley (Apr 2, 2015)

Not working on Chrome/Windows 7.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 2, 2015)

For those using Chrome, the forum version of the same news item works:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?436590-Wheaton-s-Game-Putting-Together-The-Clues!


----------



## SkidAce (Apr 2, 2015)

I noticed last night while "researching", that the news article that was breaking was posted by Morrus, instead of the message board golem.  But thats not likely to be the cause.


----------



## Staffan (Apr 2, 2015)

Whatever you did, it's working now. Before when you said it worked via the forum link, it didn't (at least not for me), but now it does.


----------

